# Tausche gegen PaysafeCard



## IceTube (25. April 2014)

Hi Commuity,Ich würde meine Prepaid Code von T-Mobile 15 Euro D1. gegen eine PaysafeCard 10 Euro tauschen. Wer will bitte in den Kommentaren melden oder per Skype oder per Email SkypeName: dajoni123 Email:jonaspt45@gmail.com


----------

